# SF Bay Area Kings and homers for adoption



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

See this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGjyooh3Yo0

MickaCoo Pigeon in Dove Rescue in the SF Bay Area has many lovely bords waiting for a good home. Maybe you can consider adopting a rescued pigeon to make room for pigeons who have come to the shelters? Save a life?


www.mickacoo.org


or write me at [email protected] for more information or to request an application.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up! Very nice job on the video! Come on folks, let's adopt some Micka Coo birds!

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Terry! We have lots of lovely pigeons, but also have way too many doves! Anyone want to adopt some beautiful doves?


----------



## pitbulllover (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about adopting from Mickacoo, because the original pigeons I was interested in are adopted now! But I'm confused - if you want a pigeon, do you just take a bird care class, or do you need to take a special one??? There's one bird class happening right down the block soon, but I don't know if I have to take a "pigeon class"?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*How to adopt from MickaCoo*

Hello, Pitbulllover-

I highly recommend the free Mickaboo Bird Care Class offered throughout the Northern CA Bay Area (see www.Mickaboo.org for more info). The class is required to adopt a parrot and suggested for pigeon adopters.

You can find more info about MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue at www.MickaCoo.org (including the application) and feel free to email me at [email protected]. 

We have lots and lots of lovely pigeons and doves in need of great homes.

Thanks!


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

people should start to adopt i know if i was around that area i would get some doves. know of any places near visalia that needs people to adopt.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

yvannava said:


> people should start to adopt i know if i was around that area i would get some doves. know of any places near visalia that needs people to adopt.


 Just a thought .. but .. you ARE close enough to adopt. They have people to transport or you could go and meet them somewhere.

Trery


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

ive never really been to far from where i live. the farthest i have been is fresno. i dont really go out alot. but ill check it out.


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd like to adopt a couple. I'll be moving to Pittsburg next month (new house), where I'll construct a little loft/aviary and will have room to get 2 pij's to keep the one I rehabbed/ adopted company. I'll be contacting you guys after Thanksgiving.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Elizabeth, I think there is alot of confusion over the requirement to take the class. Mickacoo might be losing adoptions over it. I know several out of state people who looked at the web site, and thought they couldn't adopt, because they couldn't take the class.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi there! I am a volunteer for MickaCoo. MickaCoo offers several different free bird care classes in the SF Bay Area and a few times per year in Sacramento. They are not required to adopt a Pigeon or Dove, although if you live in the area they are recommended. I went to one class on Avian light and I was really surprised to learn how pigeons have an exceptional vision and also how important light is for them to be happy and healthy, it was an excellent class. MickaCoo will also ship birds via US mail over night, so being in the bay area is not required. We do not ship during cold winters and hot summers, but any time in between.

We have many pigeons and Doves waiting for homes. We had increased out foster capacity, but no sooner than doing that they are full. We are so full, we can no longer take any more pigeons in until we adopt the ones in foster out. So for every adoption, we can take in another bird from a shelter who is on death row, but did not commit a crime! 

Everyone make it a great day!
Cheryl


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

how much is it to ship to visalia.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Yvannava, How many pigeons are you thinking about adopting? The shipping cost depends on the size and weight of the nest box which is shipped overnight via US post office. The adption fee per bird is $10.00. 

If you want to get started on the the adoption process, please email me [email protected]


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi there! I am a volunteer for MickaCoo. MickaCoo offers several different free bird care classes in the SF Bay Area and a few times per year in Sacramento. They are not required to adopt a Pigeon or Dove, although if you live in the area they are recommended. I went to one class on Avian light and I was really surprised to learn how pigeons have an exceptional vision and also how important light is for them to be happy and healthy, it was an excellent class. MickaCoo will also ship birds via US mail over night, so being in the bay area is not required. We do not ship during cold winters and hot summers, but any time in between.

We have many pigeons and Doves waiting for homes. We had increased out foster capacity, but no sooner than doing that they are full. We are so full, we can no longer take any more pigeons in until we adopt the ones in foster out. So for every adoption, we can take in another bird from a shelter who is on death row, but did not commit a crime! 


Cheryl





This story is heart breaking but when we contacked them about adopting we were told no. We have a desire for 3 pair to use in ministry here in Baja. We are a Cal based group and have the space and love for the birds. But there program has it rules. Can anyone explain


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi there GEMcC5150,

I see your post above. I really appreciate and admire your compassion to wanted to help rescued King Pigeons. We no more than ever need to find good adopters. I am so sorry MickaCoo does not adopt birds outside of the continental USA. But maybe you can connect with some other Pigeon Breeders or rescuers closer to BAJA or within you geographic area.

I wish you the very best and happy to see you here on the PT group.

All My Best,
Cheryl


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

do they have any roller pigeons?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chery

Thank you for your reply but is still does not explain why if I adopt king and lived in our home in Apple Valley CA. or in Victorville and then chose to relocate to Baja would you then come and pick up the birds? 

I was not looking to have them ship we will be in the Bay Area for the Christmas holidays. We have child and grandchildren that live in the City. I'm just at a lost to understand. We will be bring back so king when we return in Jan I just thought it would be nice to help your group and some rescued birds.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, GEMcC5150-

My name is Elizabeth and I'm the founding director of MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue. Thank you ever so much for your interest in rescuing pigeons!

MickaCoo does not have the expertise nor the bandwidth to properly support cross-border adoptions and so we don't. We only adopt in the continental US. 

But, just because you cannot adopt from us does not mean you can not adopt! There are many, many birds in need of rescue and I sincerely hope that you will provide a wonderful, forever home for some.

Shelters, pigeon websites like this one and PijnAngels and craigslist are full of pigeons in need of rescue.

All the very best to you and yours,


----------

